# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  معلومة طبية عن اكل لحم الضأن

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة مقدم عيد الفداء اليكم الموضوع ادناه

معلومة طبية عن اكل لحم الضأن
عكس الاعتقاد الذي أشيع من قبل أن لحم الضان لكثرة الدهون به يعتبر الأصعب هضماً إلا أن الدراسات أثبتت أن اللحم الضأني أسهل أنواع اللحوم هضماً وذلك عكس الاعتقاد الشائع رغم كثرة الدهون يوضح السبب في هذا د. سعيد شلبي أستاذ ومستشار الباطنة والكبد بالمركز قومي للبحوث قائلا: أن احتياج جسم الإنسان لا يتعدي1 جم لكل كيلو جرام من وزنه ولكن لامانع من زيادة هذه النسبة قليلا بمناسبة عيد الاضحي. ولكن هذا الاستثناء يجب ان لايشمل الجميع فمرضي الكلي مثلا يجب ان يقللوا من كمية البرتين التي يتناولوها حتي لايؤدي لاجهاد الكلي وكذلك مرضي الفشل الكبدي ومرضي القلب فيجب عليهم تجنب لحم الضأن نظرا لاحتوائه علي نسبة عالية من الدهون 
بالنسبة لكبد الحيوانات والأحشاء الداخلية و الكوارع والتي يفضل البعض تناولها فيجب الكشف عليها جيدا والتأكد من خلوها من الديدان أو الآفات المرضية والصفراء والتي يجب التخلص منها نهائيا, و يجب غسل الكرشة و الأمعاء جيدا بالماء الساخن وطهوها جيدا وإضافة البصل المبشور إليها أثناء الطهو, أما الكوارع فتحتوي علي الجيلاتين وهو نوع من البروتينيات الخفيفة والصحية لكن الإكثار منها يضر بصحة بعض المرضي
*

----------

